# What do you think about this?



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110157865740&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Should I buy it or buy each plant individually? 

Or maybe this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290147878322&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

Edit: I fixed the second link


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

The second link isn't working....says page not found. 

How much light is over the tank? Or how much do you plan on having over the tank once you upgrade the lighting? Some of the plants in the first package like higher light to thrive. I wouldn't buy them all if you don't plan on having atleast 3 watts per gallon over the tank (atleast 60w). Also, they'll need CO2 and a fertilization schedule to thrive (Limnophila aromatica especially and probably L. glandulosa too).

IMO I'd buy them individually unless you know for sure you'll be able to provide enough light, co2, and fertilizers for all of them. They are pretty cheap plants, so you wouldn't be losing much money at all buying them individually...and you may even save money by choosing plants that will thrive.

I must warn you that the plants you get from Aquadise are really small....I guess thats why they are cheap. I don't want to steer you away from ordering, as I had no other problems with them (well besides 1 plant being substitued for another but it wasn't a huge deal), but they are little plants. And you can't beat free shipping....although I'd probably pay the $5 for priority since its so hot everywhere.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> The second link isn't working....says page not found.
> 
> How much light is over the tank? Or how much do you plan on having over the tank once you upgrade the lighting? Some of the plants in the first package like higher light to thrive. I wouldn't buy them all if you don't plan on having atleast 3 watts per gallon over the tank (atleast 60w). Also, they'll need CO2 and a fertilization schedule to thrive (Limnophila aromatica especially and probably L. glandulosa too).


Thanks! I knew you would come in my help! I have already decided that I will be updragin my light so I might aswell go with a 60W as mine is just a meer 20W. I will fix the link...



JustOneMore20 said:


> IMO I'd buy them individually unless you know for sure you'll be able to provide enough light, co2, and fertilizers for all of them. They are pretty cheap plants, so you wouldn't be losing much money at all buying them individually...and you may even save money by choosing plants that will thrive.


I will see what my parents say.



JustOneMore20 said:


> I must warn you that the plants you get from Aquadise are really small....I guess thats why they are cheap. I don't want to steer you away from ordering, as I had no other problems with them (well besides 1 plant being substitued for another but it wasn't a huge deal), but they are little plants. And you can't beat free shipping....although I'd probably pay the $5 for priority since its so hot everywhere.


Ok I will see if I can get a better place to order them from. I was having doughts on Aquadise. You know anywhere that sell plant packages?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

I looked at some of the other packages from Aquadise and a few of them look ok...again though, the plants are small, but they are cheap, so its hard to resist. 

The Bliss Mount one has plants that would work in your lighting. They'll still need fertilizing and CO2 is a plus. 
The Solar Breeze has plants that would also work. If you have atleast 60w over the tank, they should thrive just fine. Be sure to fertilize and CO2 is a plus. The only one I'd worry about is Ludwigia arcuata, but if its not shaded, it should grow nicely. The picture doesn't really reflect what comes in the package, so if you see some you don't like, its probably not included. 

The Green Rush one would be a "safe" one to get. All the plants should do excellently in the lighting you'll have. They will all be green, but you could always add another reddish plant to the order for some color. The Amazon swords will eventually outgrow the tank, but for now they'd be ok.

Some plants websites to check out are:
http://www.aquariumplants.com
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com (a little expensive)
http://www.aquariumgarden.com
They all have plant packages, but they are a little pricey and you won't know what you're getting. You may be able to email them and tell them the amount of light you have, but I'm not sure.

A good light fixture for your tank is a 65w fixture. Those are very common IMO and what I'd use on a 20g.

With that light, some good plants would be: Rotala rotundifolia, Bacopa caroliniana, Ludwigia repens, Ludwigia brevipes, Cabomba, Anacharis, Micranthemum umbrosum (Baby Tears), Java fern, Anubias, Cryptocorynes, Dwarf Sagittaria, Echinodorus tenellus, smaller swords, mosses, etc.....to name a few.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks again JMO20 I will be printing your information!! You are always so helpful!


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

What about this packs?:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/12_Plant_Assortment_p/as080.htm

http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=FAP/PROD/PAP/5GPAP

http://www.aquariumgarden.com/index.php?doc_base=plant_info.php&plantid=as080

I want to do small packs (5-10g), I would like to add some of my own.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Out of those 3, I'd probably choose the one from Freshwateraquariumplants.com (the second one) because they say you can email them your setup details and they'll choose the plants based on that. I'd be afraid with the others (that send plants based on what they have available), you'd get some plants that would outgrow the tank fast or need alot of light or something. Its definitely up to you though...but with 65w over the tank (if you go that route) you should be able to grow just about anything.....just be sure to fertilize and have DIY CO2.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I have my Hagen CO2 is that enough? Also will try to get the fertilizer this week. By the way I can do both right: fertilizer and dosing?

Turns out its a 29g not a 20g! LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

The Hagen CO2 is rated for 20g and IMO its probably not terribly effective over about 10g, but it helps. What I suggest is to get a 2 liter bottle (or similar size) and set it up DIY CO2 style   to go along with the Hagen unit. You can get a T-splitter (like seen here: http://www.fishforever.co.uk/hookup.html) to put the 2 bottles together and lead to the ladder. That way, it will be more effective. 



> By the way I can do both right: fertilizer and dosing?


Yep...dosing is using fertilizer....I just use the terms interchangeably.  Sorry if I confused you! There are a few options for getting nutrients into the tank.

This article has some information on Fertilizing/Dosing: http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Fertilizers-in-a-Planted-Tank/1/. If you decide to go with dry nutrients (powder form that you either add directly to the tank or mix with water then add), you can get those from http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ or http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/. I've successfully ordered from both in the past.  For the first link, I believe you still have to email Rex what you'd like to order. If you want to get the dry kind, I/we can help you decide how much to order.

Another option is buying liquid fertilizers. The best known brand is Seachem. You have to buy them separately though, which can be spendy. I recommend getting Potassium, Flourish Comprehensive, and Excel. Excel is a carbon source and even though you have the CO2 for carbon, I still recommend getting Excel. It can help with algae problems so its good to have on hand. Depending on your Nitrate levels, you may need to get Nitrogen also at some point. I'd wait until you upgrade the light and get it planted to see how much nitrates the plants use up.

I hope I didn't overload you with info!


----------

